# I decided to try therapy again



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Last night I decided to go back into therapy for a 2nd time. I'm gonna give my old therapist a call on Monday and see if he can help me out again. I really stink at dealing with SA all by myself. It will be nice to get some stuff off my chest and see if he can work with me on my eye contact problems. This guy really helped me 10 years ago, so I'm hoping it goes well. I feel like I'm digging myself out of a huge hole and I don't know where to start. Has anyone recently started taking therapy here? Do you feel you are getting anything out of it?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I had my first appointment on Wednesday. For some reason I felt really comfortable talking to this psychologist - good sign. But I still need to be more direct/firm about a few things.

I stink at it on my own, too. Gonna take more than just my mind to beat this. Hope things go well for you.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

What happened in the first session? Did you basically just explain what is going on and that's it? Or did he make suggestions and set a plan to start working on your problems?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

She and I talked for a while first about my life, anixety, past, etc. Then I filled out some forms & we talked again, this time more about the approach she's going to take to help me. So yeah, a plan was set up, next apptointment scheduled and all of that good stuff.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good, hope it goes well for you. You're still in high school, right? High school was hell for me... excfept maybe Senior year, but that was still tough in certain classes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, it's much easier for me now since I have a really slack semester. Great way to end this experience. Most of it blew.
&Thanks.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you going to college or no?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I plan to, but I don't know when or where or what I'll be taking.

Can you tell I have no plan? Haha, not worrying too much about it right now, but still keeping in mind that I need to figure out what I want to do with my life.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

TN, I'm glad you are trying again. I hope you might consider also reading some stuff on your own. That was always helpful to me and still is.



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I had my first appointment on Wednesday. For some reason I felt really comfortable talking to this psychologist - good sign. But I still need to be more direct/firm about a few things.
> 
> I stink at it on my own, too. Gonna take more than just my mind to beat this. Hope things go well for you.


Ah, I didn't see this before. I'm glad.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

FairleighCalm, yeah, I ordered a book yeah yeah yeah suggested.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn, I just called to setup an appointment. It costs 250 bucks per session without insurance. I'm glad I have $3,000 in the bank, but I'm gonna go bankrupt by the 10th session. Can things get any worse? Uhhhh.... Maybe this will motivate me to get a job. Right now I have no idea what I want to do, so I'll probably just apply at retail places. Do most places give insurance for full time workers or do you have to wait 6 -12 months before it kicks in? Life is a ******!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I started therapy recently, but I have little more to add that Illusions didn't already say. 

I didn't get any sort of talk about the approach she took though. I asked her in my last session, and she was mysteriously vague, saying she does "a little of everything." It seemed like she didn't have a gameplan for me.

Based on the book she recommended I read, I'm actually starting to wonder just how qualified she is to treat me. It's ridiculous. :lol


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Adam, yeah, she sounds like a weak therapist. Do you think she even understand social anxiety? lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If anything, she's tried to downplay things... Saying things like "You SAY you have anxiety..." Uhhh, I mean what I say. :lol

She tried to emphasize that I've done a good job in keeping my job for 10 months, even though I hate it. 

It's still early, but there are red flags popping up that aren't simply due to my being jittery.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Haha yeah I'm not so sure about that book.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oh come on, becoming a modern day wizard will solve any psychological condition! Duh!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Harry Potter would be proud.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm learning a new spell to counter anticipatory anxiety...

"Expecto Patronum !!!"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

I hope mine doesn't turn out like that!
(uhm, the therapist, not the spell)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Right, the spell itself works wonders (although I think my boss turned into a hamster...woops).


----------

